# East bay river



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Never been bass fishing on east bay river. I know no one wants to give away any spots but any tips general locations I should try?


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

It's a small river, there's fish there just fish


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah I just wasn't sure if some of you find it better out in the big part of the river towards the bay or going up river. I was curious about any sloughs but I didn't see much after I looked on google maps. So..... Just do you said then I think might try and head up river and give it a shot.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

In the summer time, probaly starting now actually, your better size bass will be way up the river in the current. If the current is strong, just flip a black trick worm and you will catch fish. And when I say way up river, yeah, miles. You are far enough north on the river when you can reach both banks from the middle with ease....


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I only live a couple of minutes from East River and have fished it many many times. There are good spots all over the river, from the flats out in the bay, and way up river. My biggest bass from East River, 7 pounds, was caught just down from the launch ramp around some pilings on a finesse worm. My second biggest bass, around 6 pounds, was caught up river in the area known as the horseshoe on a large spinnerbait. In the Summer, I like to start on the flats, outside of the mouth and then work my way upriver. Buzzbaits in the morning, and then switching to finesse worms is a good way to go. Senkos near the 87 bridge are productive, especially in the morning, fish all the docks and other areas with exposed cover. Its a good river. Generally productive. This time of year, I would start downstream first on the flats, and then move upstream. In the Winter, the flats are barren of bass. Good luck.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

There are big stripers in the East River also so be ready for them. I've had them bust up some cheaper gear and break me off more times than I care to admit.


----------

